# DIGITWERE -  PADS (the realistic anthro shoe)



## abrownrigg (Oct 5, 2012)

We're off and rolling thanks to those that have helped support the project DIGITWERE. 

The first challenge is with making a pawshoe that is comfortable, and durable and still have a realistic look and feel. Right now? we're doing testing with various types of Silicones and ways of making the base of the paws work. Overview video is now online. And help support the project at www.digitwere.com or www.indiegogo.com/digitwere and get a lifetime 10% discount on the store under construction. Also those that help contribute will get a link to the private video section that will contain all 'tutorials' casting molding sculpting foams silicones and latexes.. 

Check it out, and please post comments, we're making high quality stuff here. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHJ6wXmyUrc

The original design for this shoe was actually a prosthetic test for the film Freeborn.. But we're turning it into a product.. after we get this rolling, tails, ears, and the like will also follow. 

Check out those pics on my artist account here. 

AB


----------



## Brazen (Oct 5, 2012)

Is-
Is someone trying to _sell something_? That's a ding dong bannu right there, take him away mods.


And another crime stopped by detective Trolumbo.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 5, 2012)

Yup no advertising on the forums.


----------



## abrownrigg (Oct 5, 2012)

Hmmm... I... am not selling anything .. yet... I am making fursuiting items, and want folks opinions on things they like... I have nothing for sale as of yet.. This is the section for costuming, fursuiting, and I felt it appropriate that I ask this here, it's not like im pushing viagra after all... I've been on furaffinity for years, and do a lot of artwork. And if there is no recourse other than to purchase an ad on the main site just to ask 'what do you think?".  Then I think you're both right. I have violated the TOS, and I will go quietly.  I will find another place somewhere where I can show what I'm doing and ask what folks think that are in the anthro community. I just didn't want to waste my time trying to do some high quality items that no one wants or needs. Much like an artist asking about commissions.  However, if that is considered 'advertising' then again. my sincerest apologies, and I will save the moderators the trouble. (bows humbly)


----------

